# B7A Wingspan



## SirWellington (Apr 6, 2011)

Hello friends I need a bit of help with the wingspan of the B7A.

Weapons and Warfare Vol.3 says it has 14.4m wingspan but when the wings are folded how much will the wing span be?


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Apr 7, 2011)

SirWellington said:


> Hello friends I need a bit of help with the wingspan of the B7A.
> 
> Weapons and Warfare Vol.3 says it has 14.4m wingspan but when the wings are folded how much will the wing span be?



From Wiki...
_ 
"The B7A's outer wing panels were designed to fold upwards hydraulically for carrier stowage, reducing its overall span from 14.4 m (47 ft) to approximately 7.9 m (26 ft)."_


----------



## SirWellington (Apr 7, 2011)

I underestimate the value of Wikipedia, I guess I've seen to many errors on it.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Apr 8, 2011)

SirWellington said:


> I underestimate the value of Wikipedia, I guess I've seen to many errors on it.


 
So have I - look at the reference that was given for this information, that might help you in the future.


----------



## tomo pauk (Apr 8, 2011)

A question about B7A: did it fearured good/any armor protection?


----------



## SirWellington (Apr 8, 2011)

FLYBOYJ said:


> So have I - look at the reference that was given for this information, that might help you in the future.


I looked and....
"Francillon, Ph.D., René J. Japanese Aircraft of the Pacific War. London: Putnam Company Ltd., 1979."

I know is a good source but I have never got around to buying a copy. I am always being distracted by a multitude of other books to buy!  
I think I will get it know.


----------

